# المحبة قوية كالموت



## خاطى ونادم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ابانا السماوى 

انت احببتنا ، وانت تحبنا ، وستظل تحبنا الى الابد .

محبتك تفوق كل ادراك ،

فهى مثل محيط دافئ مشمس ،

يحيط بجزيرة الحياة المتناهية الصغر .

فى هذا الحب اسبح ،

ولكن لم يمكننى ان اسبر غوره او ابلغ نهايته .

اشكرك من اجل ارتفاعه وعمقه ،

ساعدنى ان اوصله الى الاخرين . امين .


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا ابانا السماوى
> 
> انت احببتنا ، وانت تحبنا ، وستظل تحبنا الى الابد .
> 
> ...


واو 
صلاة كلش حلوة 
شكرا 
سلام المسيح ينور دربك​


----------



## rana1981 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> يا ابانا السماوى
> 
> انت احببتنا ، وانت تحبنا ، وستظل تحبنا الى الابد .
> 
> ...




*صلاة جميلة جدا مشكور على تعبك*


----------



## اخوكم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> يا ابانا السماوى
> 
> انت احببتنا ، وانت تحبنا ، وستظل تحبنا الى الابد .
> 
> ...



*

امين*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا Bnota_zrta على مشاركتك الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا rana 1981 لمرورك ومشاركتك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى اخويا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الرقيقة دى يا لوقا

نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااائع جدا يا خاطى ونادم 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااائع جدا يا خاطى ونادم
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

